# Echarse de cabeza



## Alessia28

¿Qué significará esta expresión en el contexto en que una persona está en el agua y luego observa que puede tocar el fondo del agua?

Tal vez que se haya echado con la cabeza adelante en el agua?

Gracias.


----------



## krolaina

Hola Alessia:

No había oído "echarse de cabeza", pero sí "tirarse de cabeza". Significa entrar en el agua primero con la cabeza, de forma que lo último que la toca son los pies.

Saludos.


----------



## bb008

Eso no sería un clavado.


----------



## krolaina

bb008 said:


> Eso no sería un clavado.


 
¿lo preguntas?

No tengo idea de lo que puede ser un clavado, BB... uf.


----------



## bb008

krolaina said:


> ¿lo preguntas?
> 
> No tengo idea de lo que puede ser un clavado, BB... uf.


 

Los clavadista te suena, el clavado incluso tiene diferentes formas de ejecutarlo antes de entrar al agua, en las competencias de nado lo hacen, es una de las tantas especialidades de la natación. 

Ahora tengo duda y me preguntó si sólo yo conozco "los clavados"...


----------



## amigo mexicano

hola a todos si existe la frase echarse de cabeza por ejemplo
si tu tiras la comida porque no te gusta y tu hermano observa pudes decirle no me vayas a echar de cabeza y significa que le pides a tu hermano no decirle nada a tu mama.
me eche de cabeza significa que yo mismo me delate
te voy a echar de cabeza significa te voy a delatar


----------



## bb008

amigo mexicano said:


> hola a todos si existe la frase echarse de cabeza por ejemplo
> si tu tiras la comida porque no te gusta y tu hermano observa pudes decirle no me vayas a echar de cabeza y significa que le pides a tu hermano no decirle nada a tu mama.
> me eche de cabeza significa que yo mismo me delate
> te voy a echar de cabeza significa te voy a delatar


 

Este significado es nuevo para mí.


----------



## mirx

bb008 said:


> Este significado es nuevo para mí.


 
Ese es el significado que tiene esa frase en México.

Nosotros también conocemos los clavados.

Y por último, creo que la pregunta se refiere a lo que dijo Carola. Tirarse de cabeza, o echarse de cabeza al agua (entrar al agua primero con la cabeza).


----------



## Alessia28

Gracias por vuestras respuestas!


----------



## Alessia28

Lo de entrar al agua primero con la cabeza me parece el sentido más adecuado.


----------



## Omegasr

En sentido estricto, echarse de cabeza o tirarse de cabeza se refiere al acto de tirarse de un lugar alto con la cabeza por delante, ya sea al agua o sobre otro elemento. Si te tiras de cabeza desde un edificio, se trata del mismo acto, pero con intención y resultados diferentes. En méxico se usa el término "echar de cabeza" a alguien, como sinónimo de delatar.


----------



## Dudu678

bb008 said:


> Los clavadista te suena, el clavado incluso tiene diferentes formas de ejecutarlo antes de entrar al agua, en las competencias de nado lo hacen, es una de las tantas especialidades de la natación.
> 
> Ahora tengo duda y me preguntó si sólo yo conozco "los clavados"...


_¿Los clavadista te suena?_ Dejando al margen los múltiples errores de concordancia, me pregunto cómo afirmas tal cosa.

Sinceramente, yo no sé ni qué es un _clavadista_ ni qué es un _clavado_. He *supuesto* que es tirarse en vertical y la RAE me lo confirma con la siguiente anotación: "_Argentina, Ecuador, Honduras, México, Uruguay y Venezuela".
_
En cualquier caso esto no es lo mismo que_ tirarse de cabeza._ Puedes tirarte de cabeza en "clavado" o no.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con mis paisanos. Acá echar de cabeza es delatar.


----------



## pejeman

ToñoTorreón said:


> De acuerdo con mis paisanos. Acá echar de cabeza es delatar.


 
De acuerdo, pero deseo agregar que generalmente es con la siguiente connotación:

delatar (DRAE)
*3. *prnl. Dicho de una persona: Hacer patente su intención involuntariamente.

-Sin querer me eché de cabeza con los compañeros de la oficina de que me voy a ir a Alemania a la Oktoberfest.

-Juan habló con mi hermana y ella, sin querer, me echó de cabeza con lo de la fiesta sorpresa que le estoy organizando.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No estoy de acuerdo, Peje. Aunque también se puede usar así, también te puedo decir de frente que si no me das x, te echo de cabeza.

En tus ejemplos pones "sin querer"; tal vez en el primer caso no haya diferencia en el sentido de la frase, pero en el segundo sí la habría al no saber si fue sin querer o queriendo (casi como el Chavo).


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

ToñoTorreón said:


> De acuerdo con mis paisanos. Acá echar de cabeza es delatar.


 
En El Salvador también usamos esta expresión con el mismo significado que Toño expone.


----------



## pejeman

ToñoTorreón said:


> No estoy de acuerdo, Peje. Aunque también se puede usar así, también te puedo decir de frente que si no me das x, te echo de cabeza.
> 
> En tus ejemplos pones "sin querer"; tal vez en el primer caso no haya diferencia en el sentido de la frase, pero en el segundo sí la habría al no saber si fue sin querer o queriendo (casi como el Chavo).


 
Mi hermana me acaba de confirmar que fue sin querer. Entonces no hay duda.

Antes de escribir mi cuadro anterior, me di mi vueltecita por el DRAE y vi que delatar tiene los siguientes significados:

*delatar**.*
(Del lat. _delātus_, acusado, denunciado).

*1. *tr. Revelar a la autoridad un delito, designando al autor para que sea castigado, y sin ser parte obligada del juicio el denunciador, sino por su voluntad.
*2. *tr. Descubrir, poner de manifiesto algo oculto y por lo común reprochable.
*3. *prnl. Dicho de una persona: Hacer patente su intención *involuntariamente.*

Y mi apreciación es que en México "echar de cabeza" se usa más veces con la acepción número 3 de "delatar", que con las otras dos, no que una se use y las otras no. 

Y echar de cabeza en México no solo es pronominal, sino transitivo: Ella me echó de cabeza.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Si tu hermana va y le dice a Juan que le estás preparando una fiesta, te echó de cabeza, haya o no sido intencional el desliz. Así lo veo yo.

A ver qué dicen los paisanos.


----------



## Argótide

ToñoTorreón said:


> Si tu hermana va y le dice a Juan que le estás preparando una fiesta, te echó de cabeza, haya o no sido intencional el desliz. Así lo veo yo.
> 
> A ver qué dicen los paisanos.


 
Confirmo lo que dice el Toño. Te pueden echar de cabeza intencionalmente.
Eso sí, cuando es reflexivo, sí es involuntario: 

_Les había dicho que conozco bien el portugués, pero me eché de cabeza cuando me preguntaron qué significa "saudade" y no supe contestar._


----------



## bb008

Dudu678 said:


> _¿Los clavadista te suena?_ Dejando al margen los múltiples errores de concordancia, me pregunto cómo afirmas tal cosa.
> 
> Sinceramente, yo no sé ni qué es un _clavadista_ ni qué es un _clavado_. He *supuesto* que es tirarse en vertical y la RAE me lo confirma con la siguiente anotación: "_Argentina, Ecuador, Honduras, México, Uruguay y Venezuela"._
> 
> En cualquier caso esto no es lo mismo que_ tirarse de cabeza._ Puedes tirarte de cabeza en "clavado" o no.


 

Pero dejame decirte que nosotros no decimos *tirarse en vertical*, porqué lo dice la RAE, no sé pero aquí yo siempre he oído clavado. *Tirarse de Clavado *y a las personas que lo hacen *clavadistas*.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Yo aprendí la palabra "clavados" mirando los Juegos Olímpicos de Barcelona por TVE1. Mirad enwikipedia.


----------



## pejeman

Alessia28 said:


> ¿Qué significará esta expresión en el contexto en que una persona está en el agua y luego observa que puede tocar el fondo del agua?
> 
> Tal vez que se haya echado con la cabeza adelante en el agua?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Puede significar que le ha quedado claro cual es la profundidad que tiene el agua.

Como no nos das más información, creo que la frase es parte de un juicio que ella emite:

-(Es lo suficientemente profunda para que usted pueda) *echarse de cabeza*. {En México sería: para que se pueda echarse un clavado}

-(No es muy profunda; es mejor no) *echarse de cabeza.*

Te mando una imagen de los *clavadistas* de La Quebrada, en Acapulco.


----------



## amigo mexicano

oye peje ¨echarse de cabeza¨ es solamente una expresion muy popular en
mexico y algunos otros lugares si buscas traducciones de las palabras solo
vas a cofundir a todo mundo. gracias no lo tomes personal. la expresion 
se puede usar con actos voluntarios e involuntarios
Fe de erratas. en mi post anterior
.....y tu hermano observa *pudes *decirle.... debe ser
.....y tu hermano observa* puedes *decirle...


----------



## pejeman

amigo mexicano said:


> oye peje ¨echarse de cabeza¨ es solamente una expresion muy popular en
> mexico y algunos otros lugares si buscas traducciones de las palabras solo
> vas a cofundir a todo mundo. gracias no lo tomes personal. la expresion
> se puede usar con actos voluntarios e involuntarios
> Fe de erratas. en mi post anterior
> .....y tu hermano observa *pudes *decirle.... debe ser
> .....y tu hermano observa* puedes *decirle...


 
Estimado amigo mexicano:

En este foro yo y cualquier otro participante podemos buscar las traducciones de las palabras que queramos, sin pedirle permiso ni opinión a nadie. Aquí no hay más autoridad que la de los moderadores que, a su juicio, determinan lo que resulta válido y lo que no. 

Si quieres erigirte en vocero del foro, sólo recuerda el consejo de Juan Gabriel: "Háblame de tí", no te arropes en "todo el mundo".

Por otra parte, si bien he trabajado en la industria metalúrgica, mi conocimiento no llega a tanto como para "cofundir" a todo el mundo.

Y aunque apartado del tema y pregunta originales, solo he tratado de resaltar el matiz de acto involuntario que también tiene la expresión "echarse de cabeza".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿Cómo le dicen a los clavados en España? ¿Zambullida vertical? 

Aquí la página de FINA con una foto de loas clavadistas chinos. http://www.fina.org/events/DV/World_Series/2007/index.php


----------



## bb008

Gracias a Dios que los mexicanos practican *CLAVADOS*, me vino el alma al cuerpo, pensé que era yo sola que había visto los juegos olímpicos o los saltos en Acapulco. Uuuufff....


----------



## Omegasr

ToñoTorreón said:


> De acuerdo con mis paisanos. Acá echar de cabeza es delatar.


----------



## Omegasr

El significado es delatar, voluntaria o involuntariamente. Generalmente se usa como una forma amable y hasta jocosa de decir que alguien descubrió ante los demás algo que no deseabamos que se conociera y/o que nos causa incomodidad.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No necesariamente es una forma jocosa:

El imbécil de Juan me echó de cabeza con el jefe; yo le había dicho que iba a un funeral y Juan le dijo que fui al partido.


----------



## Omegasr

Dudu678 said:


> _¿Los clavadista te suena?_ Dejando al margen los múltiples errores de concordancia, me pregunto cómo afirmas tal cosa.
> 
> Sinceramente, yo no sé ni qué es un _clavadista_ ni qué es un _clavado_. He *supuesto* que es tirarse en vertical y la RAE me lo confirma con la siguiente anotación: "_Argentina, Ecuador, Honduras, México, Uruguay y Venezuela"._
> 
> En cualquier caso esto no es lo mismo que_ tirarse de cabeza._ Puedes tirarte de cabeza en "clavado" o no.


 
En el deporte de la natación se compite tambien en la actividad de "Clavados" y se trata de tirarse de untrampolín ubicado varios metros de la superficie de la alberca, desde la que el deportista, en este caso denominado clavadista, se arroja de cabeza al agua.


----------



## krolaina

amigo mexicano said:


> oye peje ¨echarse de cabeza¨ es solamente una expresion muy popular en
> mexico y algunos otros lugares si buscas traducciones de las palabras solo
> vas a cofundir a todo mundo. gracias no lo tomes personal. la expresion
> se puede usar con actos voluntarios e involuntarios
> Fe de erratas. en mi post anterior
> .....y tu hermano observa *pudes *decirle.... debe ser
> .....y tu hermano observa* puedes *decirle...


 
Amigo mexicano, personalmente es este mensaje tuyo el que,al menos a mí, confunde. Pejeman es una de las fuentes más documentadas de este foro.



ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Cómo le dicen a los clavados en España? ¿Zambullida vertical?
> http://www.fina.org/events/DV/World_Series/2007/index.php


 
Zambullida vertical... Pues la verdad es que no tengo idea, creo que sólo he escuchado "salto de trampolín" para este deporte, porque ¿el clavado entonces es un deporte?. El caso es que lo que primero toca el agüita es la cabecita.


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Zambullida vertical... Pues la verdad es que no tengo idea, creo que sólo he escuchado "salto de trampolín" para este deporte, porque ¿el clavado entonces es un deporte?. El caso es que lo que primero toca el agüita es la cabecita.


 
Ahí estoy contigo Krol, por aquí los llamamos "saltos"  (trampolín o plataforma). Por clavados entiendo los famosos que se hacen en México (¿Acapulpo puede ser?), donde unos tíos se tiran desde lo alto a una lagunilla.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## pejeman

Antpax said:


> Ahí estoy contigo Krol, por aquí los llamamos "saltos" (trampolín o plataforma). Por clavados entiendo los famosos que se hacen en México (¿Acapulpo puede ser?), donde unos tíos se tiran desde lo alto a una lagunilla.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Nunca había visto que al Océano Pacífico se le calificara de "lagunilla", pero es entendible: los organismos fórmicos le tienen fobia al agua. ¡Ah! y es *Acapulco*.

http://www.tu.tv/videos/quebrada-de-acapulco (No es para comercial)



 Tampoco ésta.


----------



## mojito vince

Es evidente que hay muchas expresiones similares pero de distinto uso, por ejemplo la referida a delatar, es claramente propia de un país, pero en España no lo he oido en mi vida con ese sentido.
Una forma parecida es "ir de cabeza" o "ir de cráneo" que viene a significar pocas expectativas de conseguir algo. ejemplo: - cómo vas con el trabajo? - voy de cabeza. o -voy de cráneo para terminar a tiempo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> Gracias a Dios que los mexicanos practican *CLAVADOS*, me vino el alma al cuerpo, pensé que era yo sola que había visto los juegos olímpicos o los saltos en Acapulco. Uuuufff....


Es que acá en Venezuela, y si no me equivoco en varios paises suramericanos, se utiliza comunmente "clavados" para referirse al deporte en donde te lanzas desde el trampolin y algunos más atrevidos desde rocas, hacia rios, "lagunillas" , lagos, mares ...
Tranquila amiga...



krolaina said:


> Amigo mexicano, personalmente es este mensaje tuyo el que,al menos a mí, confunde. Pejeman es una de las fuentes más documentadas de este foro.
> 
> Esto lo confirmo.... que bella karola, siempre dando en el clavo
> 
> Zambullida vertical... Pues la verdad es que no tengo idea, creo que sólo he escuchado "salto de trampolín" para este deporte, porque ¿el clavado entonces es un deporte?. El caso es que lo que primero toca el agüita es la cabecita.


 
Si, es un deporte, de hecho hay piscinas especiales pára practicar clavados, sabes? las que son pequeñas (relativamente) en área de superficie, pero muy profundas.

Los clavadistas, hacen diferentes tipos de piruetas en el aire y deben caer, completamente rectos al agua, sin chispear mucho así obtendran mas puntuación. y tambien está el estilo donde el clavadista se lanza de pié.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Es deporte olímpico. Al parecer sí le dicen saltos en España, según esta página: http://www.cnmetropole.com/esp/saltos.html


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Parece que lo de las "lagunillas" me perseguirá per secula, pero admito mi ignorancia sobre el tema. Dije lo de lagunillas, porque me sonaba que se tiran donde cubre poco y hay que saber hacerlo (y echarle cojones). Me suena que de tanto en tanto algún flipao intenta imitar a los profesionales y se la pega.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## bb008

Tengo entendido yo, hablando de los *Saltos o Clavados* que es allí donde puedo sugerir algo respecto a "echarse de cabeza al agua", también son conocidos como *SALTOS ORNAMENTALES*, esto debido a las maromas, adornos realizados en el salto antes de caer al agua.


----------



## sancholibre

mirx said:


> Ese es el significado que tiene esa frase en México.
> 
> Nosotros también conocemos los clavados.
> 
> Y por último, creo que la pregunta se refiere a lo que dijo Carola. Tirarse de cabeza, o echarse de cabeza al agua (entrar al agua primero con la cabeza).



También decimos "Soltar la sopa" (Todo México) y "Peinar" (Nuevo León). Saludos !!!


----------



## susantash

Por acá diríamos "tirarse de cabeza", pero con un significado distinto al que tiene en México. 
En sentido figurado, "tirarse de cabeza" significa hacer algo que a uno le parece muy provechoso sin dudarlo.
Por ejemplo: "Esa casa es super conveniente y el alquiler es baratísimo; yo que vos me tiro de cabeza" (la alquilo ya mismo, sin pensarlo).

Ahora, sobre los _clavados _no puedo decir más que eso, que acá se les llama _clavados. _No tengo idea si _tirarse de cabeza _es hacer un clavado, porque en todo lo que tenga que ver con actividades físicas mínimamente relacionadas a algún deporte soy una nulidad total.


----------

